# Happy Halloween



## WilliamTLear (Oct 30, 2002)

Subject: Top 10 reasons why trick or treating is better than sex.

10. Guaranteed to get at least a little something in the sack. 

9. If you get tired, wait 10 minutes and go at it again. 

8. The uglier you look, the easier it is to get some. 

7. You don't have to compliment the person who gave you candy. 

6. It's OK when the person you're with fantasizes you're someone else, because you ARE someone else. 

5. 40 years from now, you'll still enjoy candy. 

4. If you don't get what you want, you can always go next door. 

3. Doesn't matter if kids hear you moaning and groaning. 

2. Less guilt the next morning. 


And the Number 1 Reason Trick-Or-Treating is Better Than Sex...


You can "do" the whole neighborhood!!! 


Trick or Treat,
Billy :rofl:


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Oct 30, 2002)

:rofl: That was GREAT!!!, If you dont mind im going to post this on the bulletin board at work.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 30, 2002)

Go for it!!! :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *2. Less guilt the next morning. *



I don't do guilt.

Ha ha ha!:rofl:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Oct 30, 2002)

Happy Halloween!

Michael


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 30, 2002)

Hurray!!!  Halloween is my birthday!!!  Yeah for ME!!!!!!

(yes, I like to blow my own horn:shrug: )

Robyn


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *(yes, I like to blow my own horn)*



Lucky you. If I could do that I'd never leave the house.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 31, 2002)

ROFLMAO Leave it to Gou to say something like that. Although I often say something simiiar to my wife, I would never say it in a public forum.


----------



## The 14th Style (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Subject: Top 10 reasons why trick or treating is better than sex.
> 
> ...



:rofl: hysterical



> Hurray!!! Halloween is my birthday!!! Yeah for ME!!!!!!



 Hey, Happy Birthday




> Lucky you. If I could do that I'd never leave the house.



 GouRonin you are a poet,I salute you.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The 14th Style _
> 
> Hey, Happy Birthday [/B]



Thanks!!!  Happy Halloween everybody!!! 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2002)

When it's time to _"get down and bring the sound,"_ I'm yer huckleberry.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 1, 2002)

Lol that was wicked :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------

